# the other fish



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

WHERE IS THE MULLET!!!


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Short day....


Went to chase mullet this morning. Spent 20 minutes getting east of Gulf Breeze proper. Stopped and grabbed a cup of coffee. Rolled my rolling ice chest with my net and my live bag in a bucket inside the ice chest out on the dock, set my coffee down....big school of mullet going by. Grab the...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com


----------

